# No costume-No treat Right or Wrong??



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

*No costume-No treat Right or Wrong??*

I got a couple of older kids that had jeans and t-shirts on carrying a pillowcase this year. The one set of girls I asked what they were supposed to be and they said kids. So i said see ya later, but was I wrong? I mean ZERO effort shouldnt be rewarded should it? Now keep in mind these girls were probably 14. I want to put a sign up next year that says "No costume No Treat" What do you guys think?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow, thats a hard call. I think kids should put little effort into it, wheres the fun if you don't dress up.

I just hope you don't get tricked now....LOL


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

If we didn't give out candy to kids who didn't wear a costume we wouldn't have given it out to more than half the ToT's in the city we did it in this year. I'm not exaggerating. There were far more non-costumed kids than costumed. The ones that were you could barely call it a costume. My Aunt started to tell them "Nice costume." A couple teens actually talked back to her and said "We'll be back." One grown lady had nothing resembling a costume got out of a car and walked up. My other Aunt gave her candy but also a look like WTF? She also started to tell them: "What do you say?" and they reluctantly said "Thank you."

One non-costumed bunch had the gaul to say "That's original" when they heard my John Carpenters Halloween theme. They all were calling it "Michael Meyers music". I wanted to say "You mean like your costume" but I didn't want them to come back to my aunt's house later. I don't even live that city. 

But that's no excuse. It kills me how expensive their tennis shoes are but they can't afford a costume?

You gotta understand we had to do it at our aunt's house who lives on a nice street but it's down the street from the projects.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

T - what I've done in the past is had 2 cauldrons of candy. One with really GOOD stuff and the other with cheap candy I hate. Obviously the kids without costumes get the crappy candy. Is it rewarding them? Kinda, but it also saves from my props being damaged since I'm the only house around with a haunt.

We had about 10 teenagers go through without costumes. A few claimed they were "boarders". WTF? This year it didn't bother me as much as the fact that these same kids didn't say Trick or Treat. My twin brother was manning the door (all 6'8" of him) and when the kids didn't say anything he'd be a smart ass back until they said Trick or Treat.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I was talking to someone last night who refuses to give out candy to kids that don't dress up.

Me - I really don't care - we always have plenty.

I always make the kids say Trick or Treat. Or else I sit there and stare at them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It's a judgement call, but you need to consider your demographic. A lot of our kids are from poorer neighborhoods and I really believe they don't have the money to purchase a costume or even a $5.00 mask. Not that the parents don't have the money, but they may not want to spend it on such things. We make it simple and just give candy to everyone who is out celebrating the holiday. A kid who is out to get some candy on Halloween night is going to get some at our house. The only issues I have are kids who are rude or mouthy. They are politely asked/told to leave. This year we had very few adult TOT's, compared to some prior years. I used to have a problem with adults wanting treats, especially if not accompanied by kids, but as mentioned, if we have enough candy, everyone gets some. The older I get, it takes too much energy to discern who should and should not get treats. JMO


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

No costume
No candy
No effort
No reward
I would never give candy to a kid who's not in costume. You were absolutely right not to do so.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I always give candy if they show up.
I figure it is better than them vandalizing stuff. 

I have never had an adult just show up for candy but I usually offer if they say somehting about chocolate....I understand chocolate cravings. LOL!
If the adult sees something they like and asks if they can have a Snickers...I am glad to hand it to them. I figure it is all in good fun and chocolate! LOL!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Here is a really well thought out response to this question, IMO. It covers most if not all of the bases. I'll only add that if I didn't give candy to the kids with no costumes, I would turn away about half of my crowd. Times have changed.
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=65704


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

We have very few who come through without costumes. For the past 2 years I've made whoever doesn't have a costume on sing "I'm a little teapot" before getting any candy. One group came back this year WITH simple costumes, but dressed up nonetheless, because they said they didn't want to have to sing again LOL.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Fright Zone said:


> One grown lady had nothing resembling a costume got out of a car and walked up. My other Aunt gave her candy but also a look like WTF?


I actually had a lady walk up with NO kid and say her kid was in the car. Yet i saw noo car. I gave her one anyway. And then i had 2 different ladies come up with just a baby in a stroller and i mean infant not like 1 year old or anything, i couldnt believe it. I actually asked one lady if the TOTing was for her or her baby and she said her baby. I was like ooh yea right, like that baby who cant even sit up yet is really gunna be eating that sack full of candy you got there. I mean damn just go spend the 4.50 and buy a bag of candy save yourself the exercise. As far as costumes go Im not talking little kids mind you and i do try to keep in mind that not everyone can afford a costume, but you can still TRY. Hell i went as a hobo TWICE and then a scarecrow the next year with that same clothes just adding straw which i got from a neighbor. I was concerned with vandalism too, but at the same time I was just disgusted.  I wouldnt give out a drink until they said TOT and I said you're welcome so almost all said thank you.. All in all it was a totally positive experience and I will DEFINATELY do this again next year.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Trishaane Ill try that one next year. Good idea. LOL


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

trishaanne said:


> We have very few who come through without costumes. For the past 2 years I've made whoever doesn't have a costume on sing "I'm a little teapot" before getting any candy. One group came back this year WITH simple costumes, but dressed up nonetheless, because they said they didn't want to have to sing again LOL.


I'm with you trishaanne, when kids come to our house with no costume we make them sing and dance. they hate it, especially if you make them sing "I'm a little tea pot". 
But when it comes to getting a treat they do it.


----------



## BigDave (Sep 24, 2007)

If they have no costume, I give them a hard time, but eventually give them a treat. I always make them say "Trick or Treat" (sometimes it takes some prompting). It is not because I worry about retaliation, but because I want to.

It is Halloween, if you make the effort to come out, I give you the treat. 

BTW - I never understand the age complaints about teenagers in costume that are trick or treating. If you are in costume, I love to give you a treat. These are the people that will keep Halloween going, not the teenagers that think they are too cool to trick or treat at age 13.


----------



## The Shadow (Sep 20, 2007)

if you have candy and you've done up your house real nice you wouldn't want it to be all for nothing. the reason i spend all the money that i do for my yard haunt every year is to make everyone happy. when i was growing up and lived in the neighborhood i did, knowbody had any money so there was no yard haunts and very little for costumes if any at all. i know some people don't appreciate what you are doing but i do it for the one's that do. give your kids and the families that can't aford halloween what you didn't have as a kid and give them something to look foward to every year


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I still like what my friend LuAnne does for the kids with no costume; she gives them a pencil. "Where's the candy?" "Where's your costume?" She's had more than one kid show up later that night wearing an attempt at a costume; they get a good handful for the effort. But I'm a Little Teapot sounds like a good approach too.

It's not just that night; they'll be out next year too. Might as well educate them about the holiday and the concept of participation. You just may teach some kids how to enjoy it more.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I understand where you guys are coming from. I guess I'm coming from it the other side.

I figure if people are out trick or treating, they actually make the effort to go to each house to get somethng. Do I enjoy the costumes? Sure! Do they have to be in costume to come to my house and get treats? Heck no. Come here and have a good time. I do up Halloween as much for myself as for them.

Plus with no TOTs the previous years and just starting to get some, I feel I'm in no position to turn anyone away. Hell, I even give the parents and adults candy, too! Makes for some great public relations!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I live in a very multi-cultural area and not all of the parents would approve of the kids going out for Halloween and so it would be hard for them to get a costume. All their friends are going out though so they tag along without one. No biggie, like others have said if they make the effort to go door-to-door I'll give out candy. That said, this year I had more kids in costume than ever before so that's great!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

GEE this makes my kittyturds in tootsieroll wrappers sound like a bad trick for those with no costumes.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

This goes right along with kitty urine you used for lemonaide last year, BB.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

But training the new cat to pee into those little lemonshaped dispenser was wayyyyy to much work!
perhaps next year, I will prepare my doggie poo brownies!!!


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

We gave out candy regardless. None of the people who came through were rude. Several were uncostumed, and one or two were in costumes that would have been better if they had been in street clothes!


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I wish they'd get white makeup at the very least. Maybe I'll get some of that at the post-Halloween sales and pass that out to the weak effort ToT's next year. Or a box of pencial erasrers. Or a rock ala Charlie Brown. Razor blades in the apples were looking like a pretty good idea this year (just kidding). 

Makes me wonder why they know enough to go out ToT-ing and make that effort but can't make the slightest effort with a cheap mask or white make-up or something anything. An unknown comic New Orleans Aints paper bag over the head. A sheet with holes cut in it. Anyhting. 

I'll say it again these kids aren't that poor if they wear expensive tennis shoes form the projects or not.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

While I may give the kids who show up without costumes a hard time, it's because I know most of them. Making them sing is just my way of messing with them, since they are usually giving me a hard time back...all in good fun. I've never had any refuse as all who come here are a great group of kids. I have never turned anyone away because they didn't have a costume and never will. I just like messing with them


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a sign in the yard that reads "No Costume, No Candy". Alot of the older hoodlums will read it and walk on by. Some will come on up and ask if they can get candy anyway. I usually go ahead and give it to them, but only after giving them the what for about their age and how if they can't get into the spirit of the holiday and make the small effort, then it is nothing more than being a vagrant begging for a hand out. 
I know, I know, I just can't help it. It’s just the way I am.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Because of the timeframe for the TOTs (TOTing was from 3-6 p.m.), I was lenient with giving out candy because the kids are just leaving school at 2:50 p.m. that day. I was pleasantly surprised that 90% of the kids did have custumes on. 

I took a nature break from giving out candy and let my friend stand there and do it for a while. When I came back to the door, I decided to check out the jackolanterns and make sure everything was still working. Debbie was still at the door and there was this one lady that came to my door - no costume, no kid in tow, and was of middle east descent (please do not take this as a racist comment), and was on the cell phone the entire time while coming up my walkway and didn't say anything but held out her pillow case. I looked right at her while she was leaving and she totally ignored me. Debbie did give her a piece of candy and just looked at me as if "What the hell is this?" That was the first time this happened to me.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I was on my front lawn as a zombie, so before you could get to the door you would have to get by me. If they were in costume or little ones I just gave them a treat. If they were older and/or not in costume I would go all Dawn of the Dead and try to turn them. Most saw the humour. 
Only one refused to get off the phone and held out a bag, so I waited with candy in hand. Once her call was done and she grudgingly hung up I gave the candy. She turned, looked at me and asked "How long would you have waited?" I replied "Until the last kid came and took that last piece of candy or until no kids came after a half an hour." to which she replied. "I mean before you gave me the candy." I explained "So did I."


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

No Costume No Candy thats it. Although I know most of the kids in the area who cant afford a costume and most know i have extras for them if they want. We usually have 5 0r 6 costumes out on loan every year. Also do the cheap thing for when its to busy to deal with this like the first hour when we did 350 kids. ( our tot hours were 6-8) All comers in costume get candy regardless of age and here is my response to infants in stollers.

















If we can do this you can atleast try
I think next year we will make a sign including the sing option and video for later entertainment.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

For the record that is actually my grand daughter. Next year I am thinking wagon hearse


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Great pics Jay, but I have one question. Why did you stick a toilet plunger on that poor baby's head? :googly:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lol i was just talking about this subject--and all got candy or a toy, but the ones with no costume (mostly the 14+ crowd) got the small stuff, hershey kiss , or the hershy bites. the person i was talking too said something about putting ice cubes in there bags , they heard the plop , and felt it hit,,,,,, but why is it wet


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I have people asking me what to do with their strollers all the time! Is it okay Slightly Mad if I show those pics around to give ideas to them?


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We give treats to kids with no costumes, but we give them a hard time about it. On the porch, there are usually two treat givers, one of our haunters taking a break and one or two friends hanging out and we all tease them like crazy before they get any treat. They usually leave hanging their heads.


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

Children trick-or-treating without a costume do not get treats at my house. This is something that my wife started, that I didn't particularly like in the beginning. But, as long as I have enough cleaning agents to clean the eggs off my house the next day, I guess I'll be okay.

Now that I am more involved in the holiday, I am in total agreement with the decision. My parents usually had very little for us in the way of costumes for Halloween. My brother and I would have felt like mooching dorks if we didn't try to do anything in the way of a costume. We'd put on my dad's oversized flannel shirt and draw "scruff" on our faces with my mom's mascara. We'd tie a plasitc grocery bag to a stick and hold it over our shoulder as if we were homeless bums. We'd mess up our hair or my dad would borrow wigs from the guys at work. We'd at least do something to deserve the reward of trick-or-treating". Jeez, even a bed sheet would count for something. How about even one of those 99 cent black masks that fit around your eyes? If parents can't afford that for their kids, they may as well pawn off their Halloween candy.

It may be a radical comparison, but what do the parents of these children teach their kids by telling then to "put forth no effort at all, just go out and get some free candy"? Couldn't they at least make some sort of an effort!

The people who are 14 years old with no costumes and holding pillowcases are the welfare recipients of the holiday!

We all like to see people decorating their homes. We enjoy when the stores display more than the usual amount of Halloween items. We get excited to see others get into the spirit. It's not the fact that I'll run out of candy to give out...or the fact that if I do, I can't get to a nearby store when I run low...It's the principal of it all! I treat the young ones well around here, but at the risk of sounding heartless and cold, It really rubs me the wrong way when the kids (meaning the older ones...around 12 and up) are just out there for a free hand-out. My youngest stepson, who has a 2 year old, is strugglling to raise a family and make ends meet at 20 years old. He'd miss several meals to be able to put his daughter in an outfit for the night. A kid without a costume of some sorts?...I no longer think so. Who else wants the atmosphere of Halloween to become meaningless and non-existant?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

kerryike said:


> or my dad would borrow wigs from the guys at work.


 What kind of place did your dad work at!
LOL!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

LOL. I guess that didn't sound right, huh? They were basically funny costume wigs.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ah! Obviously a clown at a circus.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Or a retirement home for 80's rock stars.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

We gave candy to everyone this year. Although if they kinda had an attitude or wasn't wearing a costume I'd give them 1 candy - usually a dum-dum pop or something of like size.

Next year going for a pirate theme so I'm considering making those who don't wear costumes walk the plank and sing along with "yo ho ho and a bottle of rum" or "go captain feathersword" from The Wiggles before getting a treat.

"Arrrr! So ye scallywags be coming aboard me ship without da proper attire and expectin to plunder me booty. To the plank with ye ya scurvy land lubbers!"

-TM


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OOOH TM... I LOVE THAT...Great idea!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Now THAT is a great idea!!!!!!!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

I always send kids away that show zero effort. Nope...I always say.
They can go pound sand for all I care. Teenagers can be such punks!
No costume...no treat!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

No money for costumes?...are you kidding me? I can bet you a million bucks they have the latest gameboy! (I live where there are plenty of low income folks.) And why are they out getting free hand outs at Halloween anyway? If they can't put on some face paint or put together some costume no candy! It's just plan lazy!
No bleeding heart here!
I saw an old sheet with holes cut out for eyes! Was that old school or what?? I love it!
Any kid/teen that comes by without a costume...sorry....forgedaboudit!


----------



## HappyCthulhu (Nov 7, 2007)

I usually buy several dozen cheap vampire teeth and keep them on hand to pass out to those kids that I know can't afford a costume.
I make them show their best vampire look and then give them an extra handful of candy.
That way I never have a non-costumed ToT'er.
And they just love it.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Packs of those goofy glasses would work too. They should be able to dress themselves but that's a tasteful & appropriate compromise that addresses the issue head-on to help instead of handing out paper clips, rocks or shoe laces for those $200 pair of tennis shoes they have on.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Creative thinking guys!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I only handed out candy for a little bit this year so I didn't notice any non costumed tots, but I remember previously having asked "dude, where's your costume??" to some older kids looking for handouts to which they replied "I'm wearing it" and my response was "that's pretty lame buddy" and gave them 1 piece of loot. I think sticking with the minimum reward for minimum effort sounds good.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

It makes me wonder if they wrap Xmas presents.


----------

